# Favorite ski area this year?



## Greg (Jul 2, 2001)

[Originally posted by Jack on 3-20-2001]:

With the 2001 ski season coming to an end, what was your favorite ski area this year? Why?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 25, 2001)

My favorite place last season was Loon. New Hampshire got a ton of snow last year and I had a blast each time I was there. I hope next season is as good.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2011)

A-Basin. Just a lot of cool stuff there.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice bump!!!!!


Powder mountian because I had never given it the proper chance. 

A-Basin is an absolute blast!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2011)

A-basin for me too.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 24, 2011)

Bromley.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2011)

In the west Alta and Snowbird two years ago since my last trip to long ago,in the east Sugarbush I haven't bEen to Sugarloaf since I was 8years old otherwise Sl might beat SB


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 24, 2011)

Cannon


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 24, 2011)

Magic, which I discovered for the 1st time this year, because it is an all around amazing mountain. I could not believe the terrain for a mountain its size, though I think you'd be hard pressed to find terrain that compares MOST places in the east (never mind at mountains its size).

Also MRG. It blows my mind every time I ski it. My favorite all around mountain in the East. End of story.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2011)

This season:  Alta.


----------



## jlboyell (Mar 24, 2011)

just got back from my first time at sugarloaf and it was fantastic.  well worth the drive from delaware


----------



## elks (Mar 24, 2011)

Burke Mountain.  Because I can ski their fantastic glades all day and not see one other skier.  It's like I own the place every time I go there...  Why am I telling you this already?  

West coast, probably Snowbird.  Diversity, diversity, diversity, and its unrelenting ass-kicking ability.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2011)

I really dug Ajax(Aspen)


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2011)

In UT:  Deer Valley (and no it wasn't all groomed out)
Locally:  Loon (good early opening, mid season visit on a less crowded day)


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 25, 2011)

Yawgoo Valley


----------



## EOS (Mar 25, 2011)

*holy thread revival!!!!*


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't get to ski as much as I want this year, which is why I'm psyched about the summit and Sugarloaf. I spent most of my winter after work at Wachusett. Still a heap of fun, and the short drive is nice. (<40 minutes)


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> I really dug Ajax(Aspen)



More than Highlands?  It's been many years since I've been to any of the Aspen-area resorts, but my favorite was Highlands, and that was _before_ they put in the deep Steeplechase lift and opened up the entire Highlands bowl (it was open through the Y-Zones the last time I was there).


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Overall:  Jackson Hole
East:  Stowe


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Uhhhh Ski Sundown.  Besides 1 day at Killington, I skied every day a Sundown.  3 powder days and one pow bumps night was the quality that won out over quantity this year.


----------



## dmc (Mar 25, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> More than Highlands?  It's been many years since I've been to any of the Aspen-area resorts, but my favorite was Highlands, and that was _before_ they put in the deep Steeplechase lift and opened up the entire Highlands bowl (it was open through the Y-Zones the last time I was there).



In fairness - I rode Highlands one half a day..  Was up until 6am partying the night before so I was a hungover mess... :blink:  But I had a blast there for sure.

At Ajax i was out with locals all day and just ripped it up...   Basing my comments on experience more then terrain I guess..

I'll be back again for sure... It was a great trip.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I guess I timed my visits not as well as last year, but I did get 1 more day in (and I don't ski in April because of soccer), but my best day was technically an overcast day at Sunday River in terms of conditions. My day at Mount Snow was basically the same as well as Wachusett though. My 2 days at Wildcat and my day at Jay was technically groomed trail only days, but I kind of took the Wildcat trip with this understanding to just use up vouchers. And then I went to Loon too, and of course that was thin cover all over the mountain and there were two small bare spots that I had to ski over as well as many trails that were open were not covered to its fullest width. Could have played my cards a bit better, but that's life. At least I was smart enough to avoid a major wind hold day at Sunday River; though I could have had a good weekend at K and then I had a bus trip to Sunday River cancel out on me at the last minute. Could have gone to Sugarbush too for a good event, but the weather wasn't cooperating too well; I guess that one could have gone either way.


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2011)

Magic and mrg and northeast slopes. 
That's more than one!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ski Sundown for me..tons of POW days for the institution , and I spent 60+ days there this year


----------



## abc (Mar 25, 2011)

Bretton Woods is the new addition to my "favorate list". 

"Discovered" it last season, on a freebie. This year paid to ski it twice and one more come Sunday! Although it's a long way, it's a sure thing it will not be too crowded even on a holiday weekend. So I timed it for some of the busier Saturdays.  

There're other areas I like, and skied some others as much or more. But few have the consistant snow and quietness of the lift & slope.

Out west, I got quite a few powder days: Jackson, Canyons, Alpine Meadow and Mammoth. They all are my favorates but I doubt I'd be back any time soon. Of them, probably Mammoth was the my top favorate.


----------



## troy (Mar 26, 2011)

kelly001 said:


> Burke Mountain.  Because I can ski their fantastic glades all day and not see one other skier.  It's like I own the place every time I go there...  Why am I telling you this already?
> 
> West coast, probably Snowbird.  Diversity, diversity, diversity, and its unrelenting ass-kicking ability.



Agree on both!  Are you married? :razz:


----------



## skizilla (Mar 26, 2011)

*Blandford*

Gotta go with an unusual one.  BLANDFORD!!!  With all the snow we got this year they were 100 % open plus.  Lots of woods and glades and great coverage on steeper trails and the snow was in awesome shape.  Closed a little early but with the recent rain around here what are you gonna do.


----------



## zinger3000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bolton Valley


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gore


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 28, 2011)

troy said:


> Agree on both!  Are you married? :razz:


  Ummm what makes you think that Kelly001 is a Chick? :-o:-o:-o



My fav will always be Magic cool mountain and even cooler peeps.


----------



## marcski (Jun 12, 2013)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Jack on 3-20-2001]:
> 
> With the 2001 ski season coming to an end, what was your favorite ski area this year? Why?


Sorry..technical difficulties. Wrong thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2013)

marcski said:


> Sorry..technical difficulties. Wrong thread.



That okay favorite local is still Platty, favorite in Vermont was Sugarbush.


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 12, 2013)

Gore was amazing new years weekend.. Basically 4 feet of fresh in the woods was killer.. Loved tahoe but cant pick between them so ill stay with gore


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ss20 (Jun 12, 2013)

Smuggs'.  Awesome.


----------



## octopus (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a really good time at stratton this year . I went there a couple years ago and wasn't impressed at all, but this year was different.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 14, 2013)

Sunday River. It's an amazing place when all the woods are skiable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2013)

I skied at four places: Alta, Canyons, Deer Valley, and Snowbird. I had lots of fun at all...and to be honest any ski day is a good day.

Highlights: skiing the Daly Chutes and Bowl at Deer Valley and then picking up my book that was signed by Stein, skiing some pow at Alta on Christmas Week, many rides up the new Little Cloud Express at Snowbird, and tree skiing with Snowmonster at Canyons.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2013)

Side country day at Brighton was the highlight of my season.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2013)

18" of new and a Siberia Bowl at Vail that was more untracked than tracked with my wife and kids who were all crushing it on the last day of our vacation there this year! Blown away by Vail! Even on non powder days! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I could tell you which one it wasn't.


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I could tell you which one it wasn't.



Where was your unfortunate mishap this year...Stratton, yes?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> Where was your unfortunate mishap this year...Stratton, yes?



Yep, still recouping. Probably never see me there again.


----------



## octopus (Jun 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yep, still recouping. Probably never see me there again.


sooooo, what happened?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2013)

octopus said:


> sooooo, what happened?


Stratton became my least favorite ski area.


----------



## Bene288 (Jun 16, 2013)

Gore for me. I had about 10 quality powder days there midweek while work was slow. Basically felt like I had the whole mountain to myself most times. I recall coming out of a glade and going to Echo and there not being one set of tracks. It was probably 12:30 - 1:00.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2013)

Stowe for me.  1st time there and will go back for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Jack on 3-20-2001]:
> 
> With the 2001 ski season coming to an end, what was your favorite ski area this year? Why?


Bump by accident, still Sugarbush this past trip was epic.


Phone did this again I was responding to another thread, WTF.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Side country day at Brighton was the highlight of my season.



Normally my favorite days come out of Big Cottonwood Canyon, at Brighton if its snowing, or Solitude after a storm.  Last year however wa-loaf got the goodies the week before I got out there and my week featured no new snow.  Not to say I didn't have a good time out there but it was a little different then I was used to.  Therefore I give last seasons award to Cannon Mt in New Hampshire.  2nd Weekend in March was great there, weather and snow conditions were super (best I've ever encountered at Cannon) and I really enjoyed myself.  2nd would be a tie between Killington (2nd weekend in April) and a day at the Bird on the Utah trip.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## darent (Sep 27, 2013)

discovered smuggs, had a really good day with fresh snow , and these old legs didn't mind the slow lifts!!


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 28, 2013)

Vail was my favorite last season, with Kirkwood a close second. My best East Coast run was at Cannon.


----------



## AredMosinel (Oct 5, 2013)

Always love canon. Vail was awesome last year, might try to head back there


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 5, 2013)

Cannon!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 5, 2013)

Favorite: A-Basin

Biggest let down? Beaver Creek by FAR


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 5, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Favorite: A-Basin
> 
> Biggest let down? Beaver Creek by FAR



Really I liked Beaver Creek granted I skiied it one day on my first West coast Vacation but I thought it had steeps especially compared to Vail. What didn't you like?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Really I liked Beaver Creek granted I skiied it one day on my first West coast Vacation but I thought it had steeps especially compared to Vail. What didn't you like?



Did California (and Nevada) fall into the sea? :blink:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Really I liked Beaver Creek granted I skiied it one day on my first West coast Vacation but I thought it had steeps especially compared to Vail. What didn't you like?



Where to begin......

I checked the TR, they stated they were 100% open

It was a bad day to begin with, I didn't get to the ticket counter until 1:50PM

So they wouldn't give me a military discount, I guess reservists don't  get it, if that's there policy OK, but I bought a military discounted  ticket under the same parameters at Breckenridge (both operate under  Vail Resorts and have the same policy). If I knew they were gonna do  that, I would have got a ticket on liftopia in advance. 

Keep in mind at this point my jonesing was off the chart, I had just got back from Afghan and already missed half the ski season, and my gf had moved in with me and I had to unpack and get the dogs situated (all that fun stuff), so I had barley got out.

BC sold a "discounted" lift ticket after 2PM, but since it was 1:50, they wouldn't sell it early, even though the ticket would not scan as active when a liftie checked it, so I had to wait 10 minutes. I got the ticket, took the lift to the top, and did a few runs. Turns out that they closed a few of the glades, so they really weren't 100% open.

But maybe that was for the better, as the trails were sheer ice. I didn't think trails could possibly get that bad in the west, but they were like skiing wildcat on a bad day. I should've brought ice skates (I have videos on my old phone, I'll see if I can find them for you)

I was on a lift with an patroller, and I asked him a simple question about the ice and he gave me a sarcastic answer that I wouldn't have any trouble with it if I went around it, in a sort of condescending manner.

I went back to the ticket window to get a refund within an hour of skiing, but they said this wouldn't do that (not sure if they do it at all, or only not for mid afternoon tickets)

So I tried to salvage the day, and told myself I'll get a free cookie at 3:00. I showed up at 3:10 and asked the ambassador where the cookies were, and he informed me that they are only at 3:00. I don't know how long they serve cookies, or if they were running short, but that was the icing on the cake (I didn't even really want a cookie lol. It was the more the principal of seeing them live up to the reputation they try to push)

All in all, I thought the people who worked there looked down on you if you didn't look like you owned a 7 figure house on their property. 

I can deal with a couple of those scenario's, but with all of that stuff, it just left a foul taste in my mouth. Maybe my expectations were way to high?

I know they can't control the conditions, but everything else they could of. Just felt like one of those days when everything is conspiring against you.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 6, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where to begin......
> 
> I checked the TR, they stated they were 100% open
> 
> ...


Yeah, you had a bad day, go back when the skiings good and its IMO on the better side of things along I-70. They get a different flow. Bring your own cookies


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ragged!


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2013)

Jay Peak


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 8, 2013)

Its always going to be a bad day when you start at 2:00.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thanks Scotty!!*



Scotty said:


> Really I liked Beaver Creek granted I skiied it one day on my first West coast Vacation but I thought it had steeps especially compared to Vail. What didn't you like?



Scotty, after you asked what I didn't like I took all that time to make what was essentially a TR of Beaver Creek to let you know why I didn't like it. Well after I posted that, I figured I might as well post that on yelp, so I pretty much copied and pasted that there, and for good measure sent it to comments@vailresorts.com as well.

That was 3 days ago. I just got a call from Vail Resorts responding to my complaint and they said that they'd give me a voucher for a free day. I was hoping that they'd give me a one day parking pass or something since I already have the Epic pass, but they couldn't do that. 

So if you are ever in CO this year, let me know and I'll let you have it. Otherwise I'll just have to figure out something else to do with it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Scotty, after you asked what I didn't like I took all that time to make what was essentially a TR of Beaver Creek to let you know why I didn't like it. Well after I posted that, I figured I might as well post that on yelp, so I pretty much copied and pasted that there, and for good measure sent it to comments@vailresorts.com as well.
> 
> That was 3 days ago. I just got a call from Vail Resorts responding to my complaint and they said that they'd give me a voucher for a free day. I was hoping that they'd give me a one day parking pass or something since I already have the Epic pass, but they couldn't do that.
> 
> So if you are ever in CO this year, let me know and I'll let you have it. Otherwise I'll just have to figure out something else to do with it.



Thanks that very very nice of you, I really appreciate it and if I make it out there I will definitely let you know.


----------

